# ο πεινασμένος καρβέλια ονειρεύεται = the hungry dream of bread



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

Θα το βρείτε στο ρήμα _πεινώ_ στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*ο πεινασμένος καρβέλια ονειρεύεται* ο καθένας επιθυμεί σφοδρά αυτό που στερείται.
Στο ΛΚΝ, υπάρχει και στο _καρβέλι_, με παραπομπή στο _πεινώ_:
*όποιος πεινάει / ο πεινασμένος / ο νηστικός καρβέλια ονειρεύεται* όποιος στερείται και επιθυμεί κτ. πολύ, αυτό διαρκώς έχει κατά νου ή φαντάζεται ότι αποκτά.

Ίσως να έχει σχέση με εκείνο του προφήτη Ησαΐα (29:8) (εδώ, στη μετάφραση του Βάμβα):
Καθώς μάλιστα ο πεινών ονειρεύεται ότι ιδού, τρώγει· πλην εξεγείρεται και η ψυχή αυτού είναι κενή· ή καθώς ο διψών ονειρεύεται ότι ιδού, πίνει· πλην εξεγείρεται και ιδού, είναι ητονημένος και η ψυχή αυτού διψά...

Ο Ροΐδης, πάντως, στην _Πάπισσα Ιωάννα_ το προσαρμόζει και γράφει:
Ο πεινών ονειρεύεται άρτους, καγώ σε είδον καθ’ ύπνους, Ιωάννα, αλλ’ εξύπνησα και δεν σε εύρον πλησίον μου.

Δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει κάποιο καθιερωμένο στα αγγλικά, οπότε διαλέγουμε από τα παρακάτω (εκτός αν έχετε κάποια άλλη προτίμηση):
the hungry dream of bread / food / eating
the hungry man dreams of bread / food / eating


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 27, 2009)

Δες και εδώ http://www.youregypt.com/issue7/proverb.htm

Αχ, αυτή η πατρίδα και η πείνα που την έδερνε πάντα


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2009)

A hungry man dreams of the bread market! Την είδα αυτή την αιγυπτιακή παροιμία στο τσεκάρισμα των άλλων και αναρωτήθηκα: υπήρχε άραγε χωριστή αγορά άρτου, όπως, ας πούμε, η ψαραγορά;


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 27, 2009)

Ω, ναι, στην πατρίδα τα πάντα έχουν δική τους αγορά. Όχι φυσικά ότι δεν υπάρχει και το μπακάλικο, μανάβικο, κρεοπωλείο, αρτοποιείο κ.λπ. της γειτονιάς, αλλά υπάρχουν και περιοχές όπου τους βρίσκεις όλους μαζεμένους κατά ομάδες... είπαμε, μυστήρια χώρα


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Έτσι ξερά (σαν το ψωμί), θα έλεγα ότι το the hungry dream of bread είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση.
Αλλά βλέποντας το bread market, φαντάστηκα σωρούς καρβέλια, θυμήθηκα τον Σεραφίνο να ονειρεύεται φαγητό, τον Πόλντο από τον Ποπάι να ονειρεύεται χάμπουργκερ και τον Καραγκιόζη φασολάδα. Και βρήκα επιτέλους ένα έρεισμα γι' αυτό που κάποτε έλεγα στους φίλους, όταν πρωτόβγαλτοι, άμαθοι κι ανοργάνωτοι σκηνίτες, απομονωμένοι σε κάποια ερημική παραλία, πεινούσαμε ομαδικά και κάποιος πετούσε το αναμενόμενο: _να 'χαμε τώρα ένα κομμάτι ψωμί..._ Γιατί ψωμί, ρε παιδιά; Αφού όσο και να ονειρευτούμε, δεν θα το έχουμε, τι μας εμποδίζει να ονειρευτούμε όχι το ξεροκόμματο, αλλά ένα τσιμπούσι που θα το ζήλευε κι ο Λούκουλος; Και στα όνειρα περιορισμοί και συμβιβασμοί; Ήμαρτον! Στρώναμε, λοιπόν, ένα τραπέζι χιλιόμετρα μακρύ, με όλα τα καλούδια που λαχταρούσε ο καθένας, εδέσματα εκλεκτά, φρούτα, γλυκά κι άλλα πολλά, κι ήταν όλα μια χαρά, μέχρι να 'ρθει η ώρα ν' ανοίξουμε το ζβαν και να βγάλουμε τις πατάτες απ' τη χόβολη. Και τότε κάποιος πετούσε πάλι το "να 'χαμε και λίγο ψωμί" κι αυτή τη φορά γνέφαμε όλοι μασουλοσυμφωνώντας...


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2014)

...
Και μπαγκέτες ονειρεύεται, ντελίβερι με το κατρέλ:






Ντελίβερι όπως γίνεται ακόμα σε χωριά που δεν έχουν δικό τους φούρνο.

Μου θύμισε το κατρελάκι μου του '65, το Τσόφλι, δυο χρόνια μόνο μικρότερο από μένα, που τσούλαγε μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματά του και τελικά πήγε περήφανο, με τη δική του ιπποδύναμη στο νεκροταφείο, στα 22 του. Εντάξει, δεν ήταν και πολλά τ' άλογα, ήτανε περήφανα όμως.


----------

